# Pixel size of a single A4 Word Document



## smaulpaul

should be a simple one this.... 

does anyone know the pixel size of a single A4 word document please?

the reason being is I am going to create a couple of brochures and converting them to pdf but the program that I know how to use well is Maromedia Fireworks, so I'd like to stick to what I'm good at. From fireworks I am wanting to convert the file to pdf if that makes sense. But I need to know the pixel size of an A4 document so I can start to create the brochures.

thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwiguy

There is no answer to that question.

Or, many answers.

It has a defined display size, which is totally dependent on your screen resolution.

It has a printed pixel resolution which is totally dependent on your printer resolution and its settings.

But the document itself has no actual parameters regarding pixels except as above.

When converting to PDF you should be able to specify the dpi (dots per inch) and multiplying by the document size will give a pixel (dot) count, but that is entirely dependent on the PDF creation software and its settings, not the originating A4 document.


----------



## Chris_E

Hi SmallPaul

Using Adobe Illustrator, creating a new A4 portrait document, the pixel size of the document is 

Width=595.2756 px
Height=841.8898 px

But kiwiguy has a valid point.

Try the above px data and see what happens!

Chris


----------



## cwwozniak

smaulpaul,

Rounding Chris_E's numbers to 595 x 842 pixels will give you the equivalent to an A4 (8.27" x 11.69") sheet of paper @ 72 dots-per-inch. This would give your PDF output the same resolution as viewing it at 1x magnification on a typical computer monitor. Using 2480 x 3508 pixels would give you the equivalent to an A4 sheet at 300 dots-per-inch. This would match the typical draft output from an inkjet printer.

Anyway, I would suggest you avoid using any software that rasterizes (converts to pixels) vector graphics and text before making a PDF file. Rasterizing a lot of text in particular, does not allow the PDF output to be a fairly small sized file while still maintaining good legibility.


----------

